# Post your most "Metal" pic of yourself and your bass!!!



## eleven59

Since we have a 7, and a 6 thread, we need one here too, I figure. I'll start with some studio pics!


----------



## Edroz

with Pyrexia in Madrid, Spain '05






and a very metal pic with Mortal Decay in '06


----------



## wes225

Edroz said:


> with Pyrexia in Madrid, Spain '05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very metal pic with Mortal Decay in '06


jon vesano? lol


----------



## Edroz

wes225 said:


> jon vesano? lol



who?


----------



## B Lopez

That second pic is metal as fuck, Edroz.


----------



## eleven59

Awesome pics, Edroz! 

I should have some live shots myself in the next couple months. Can't wait to get back on stage


----------



## TomAwesome

Neat stuff so far! I'll participate when I get my SR506, but that's been put on the back burner for my Agile 8 fund


----------



## JoePayne




----------



## quartie

JoePayne said:


>


 
Now *that* is a metal face. Almost necro, but cooler!


----------



## petereanima

this face makes little jesus cry.


----------



## TomAwesome

Joe, your basses fill me wish lust and fuzzy squishy happiness.


----------



## Shawn

Edroz said:


> with Pyrexia in Madrid, Spain '05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very metal pic with Mortal Decay in '06



Killer pics!


----------



## eleven59




----------



## Randy

I've posted it a million times but, hey, WTF.


----------



## eleven59




----------



## Chris

Stickified.

ooo ah ah ah ah


----------



## john turner

here i'm tilting over...


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

7 string GAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## john turner




----------



## eleven59

john turner said:


>



Holy shit  That 7-string Jazz Bass


----------



## Ruins

john turner said:


>









me during our demo recording of the back vocals




the moment i start with my solo part


----------



## john turner

eleven59 said:


> Holy shit  That 7-string Jazz Bass


 

thanks, here's some more pics of it...

The LowEnd Bass Shop :: View topic - LEJ7 Classic - Black/Maple 'Geddy 7'


----------



## eleven59




----------



## eleven59




----------



## pandemonium55

This was a local show..





Another local show (that's ZeppMike beside me)






A promo pic for a side project band I did...


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, Bill wears leather pants on stage.


----------



## petereanima

metal pics together with zeppmike = epic win 

and you got an awesome taste in music man - misery index of assück used to be one of my favorite records some years ago!  also the state to state 7" was a killer from another universe.


----------



## pandemonium55

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, Bill wears leather pants on stage.



Well I wear those pants for you... can't you notice my advances? Sheesh...


----------



## Zepp88

Shit


----------



## pandemonium55

petereanima said:


> metal pics together with zeppmike = epic win
> 
> and you got an awesome taste in music man - misery index of assück used to be one of my favorite records some years ago!  also the state to state 7" was a killer from another universe.



Much appreciated man... Assuck - Misery Index is still one of my all time favorite grind albums...brutal and unrelenting. Absolutely pisses all over most grind today.. (phobia is the only current grind band that i listen to these days)... It's nice to know there are some people on here that actually know some real metal..


----------



## Zepp88

eleven59 said:


>



This picture is fucking epic.


----------



## eleven59




----------



## petereanima

pandemonium55 said:


> (phobia is the only current grind band that i listen to these days)



they are great, altough i have to admit that the last record from phobia i own is means of existence (they were on tour over here back then - what a killer live band!  ).


to stay on topic: this is me, about 8 years ago


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

this is not my bass, but it is me, a couple years ago playing a show with RVG:TZM


----------



## MikeH

john turner said:


>



I seriously think you need more basses.


----------



## pandemonium55

That shirt is much better than the FromWithin shirt...please..burn it!!!!!



WarriorOfMetal said:


> this is not my bass, but it is me, a couple years ago playing a show with RVG:TZM


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

pandemonium55 said:


> That shirt is much better than the FromWithin shirt...please..burn it!!!!!



perhaps i'll have to play a show wearing one over the other


----------



## john turner

Ibz_rg said:


> I seriously think you need more basses.


 
i'm working on it.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

there's a few pics. my industrial/metal band is about to start playing so more pics soon!!!


----------



## Son of Magni

Ok, here's one of me with Steve D's bass:


----------



## shut_up_donnie

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v236/dysfunk/?action=view&current=glug.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/dysfunk/glug.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

oops...


----------



## MetalHepple

john turner said:


>



Wow, your sofa is huge


----------



## Crucified




----------



## TomAwesome

I _still_ love that Rick.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

some pics from my old band. more coming soon


----------



## invisiman




----------



## Randy

Something more recent... even if it only has 4 strings...


----------



## eleven59




----------



## canuck brian

eleven59 said:


> ]



It doesn't get much more metal than that.


----------



## eleven59

canuck brian said:


> It doesn't get much more metal than that.



Yeah, even I'm surprised at how cool that looks  He did an excellent job on the photos, and he did our promo shots too.


----------



## Dwellingers

Yessir.


----------



## LeftyJ

Me with my lefty 32" Longbow (left), and my old righty 30" Longbow with its new owner (right - who is in fact an ERB-player, I wonder if he's a member here...). And a journalist for a Dutch newspaper wondering what on earth those are (far left).

Not very metal, and nowhere near 7 strings  but I felt I just had to post it here...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

I'm gonna have to get my bass back and take a pic of me being metal...because I detect a serious lack of metal in this thread about pictures of people being metal with basses.


----------



## Blaserius

Heres me with my Ibanez SR506


----------



## eleven59

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'm gonna have to get my bass back and take a pic of me being metal...because I detect a serious lack of metal in this thread about pictures of people being metal with basses.



Seriously, quit insulting people on the forum. You're not better than anyone else.


----------



## TomAwesome

SR506 FTW.


----------



## Blaserius

TomAwesome said:


> SR506 FTW.



Hell yeah. Its a great bass


----------



## Våd Hamster

I love that thing, even if it is passive


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Here's mine-


----------



## Slamp

small stage..


----------



## redenemyjoe

Either






Or





I have many.

Shit sorry for the massive picture size.


----------



## PPainBass

well, there's two

local metal festival, about 1500 people in the crowd






and this one



http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/98/l_d9735ccda2f442b4ae63ceb0066c5c25.jpg


----------



## mhs

20050212 w/ Methonia @ Voxhall (Aarhus)
(Carvin XB76)






20090509 w/ Methonia @ Studenterhuset (Aalborg)
(Mayones Jabba Custom)


----------



## Methilde

Ok compared to you tough guys I'm a wimp 
















it was my first live bass performance ever  but I had fun!!


----------



## Ruins

i am not sure i am fallowing you with "a twat"


----------



## Methilde

heh I corrected it, wrong word use; I meant wimp 

(not a native English speaker )


----------



## Ruins

this makes little bit MUCH more sense


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice looking bass, Methilde, but I don't see you eating baby skulls.


----------



## Dwellingers

Here is mine - From Ridehuset in Aarhus Denmark with Pariah Syndicate


----------



## Bobmaldad




----------



## mattofvengeance

Since I'm not a bass player, I'm obliged to show metal pics of my band's bass player 





before taste of chaos 08





Some random show


----------



## XeoFLCL

me being brootal/blurry. Or something. Whatever


----------



## PatTheGreat

Notice the double chins and super metal faces.


----------



## Andii

inverted cross. It's a cheesy poser pic I suppose. I was kind of experimenting with photo editing etc.


----------



## SD83

The bass is not even really finished (it lacks one pickup & tone+volume & the switch) but I still love it. No way I return to my old Stagg bass...


----------



## wyldweasil

This is from September of last year:





This is from November of Last year:


----------



## Chitty

Well here is 3 of my most metal pics I have of me live




(All time favorite picture of me playing)





(Bad quality due to it being a picture off a cell phone)





(Most recent picture with the ESP viper 104)


----------



## Uija

We playing 80th Wave-Rock 


And some of a gig from my ex-MeloDeath Band


----------



## Siphaeon

Really old one from Amession - Silence video


----------



## Concr3t3

I can't decide which is more Metal, so I'll post them both.


----------



## sami




----------



## ralphy1976

pretty cool pic there my friend!!!


----------



## Prydogga

Sami! I forgot which "metal" pose thread I was in and was like, "Wait how many strings does that have?"


----------



## sami

^ Thanks guys! ^_^


----------



## Daken1134

the last one is by far the most metal!


----------



## hutchman

This is Syph, the bass player in my band....... Goes off.


----------



## sami

first one's awesome!


----------



## Maxeman

i think these 2 most be my most metal bass pics!


----------



## heavy7-665

Halloween 09


----------



## BrutalExorcist

These are about as metal as a plastic bag, but they're the best I have for now  :











I'm finally with a metal band again though, so hopefully more metalness will come.


----------



## Randy

^
Sweet bass, dude. 

Some new ones of myself:


----------



## Randy

Totally spamming myself, but I just got some pro shots from the same night:


----------



## Viridian

Sorry, this is the most metal i could get


----------



## ittoa666

Maxeman said:


> i think these 2 most be my most metal bass pics!



I wonder if that guy is in a deathcore band? Lets see:

1-Crabcore headbanging-check

2-Obscenely low bass like I see in every other lame deathcore band-check

3-Hand on the first fret muting open notes-check

I deem this extremely false.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Randy said:


> ^
> Sweet bass, dude.




Thanks, and awesome pics you posted! 

That bass I have is a Douglas cheapo from Rondomusic. First one played like shit, returned that, this one I've had for two years and plays like THE shit. 

[edit: thanks TomAwesome below me!]


----------



## TomAwesome

You can say shit here, dude.


----------



## Randy

Viridian said:


> Sorry, this is the most metal i could get





Conklin?


----------



## Viridian

Randy said:


> Conklin?



Groove Tools by Conklin . . . the best bass ive ever had


----------



## Randy

ittoa666 said:


> I wonder if that guy is in a deathcore band? Lets see:
> 
> 1-Crabcore headbanging-check
> 
> 2-Obscenely low bass like I see in every other lame deathcore band-check
> 
> 3-Hand on the first fret muting open notes-check
> 
> I deem this extremely false.



How about not trolling people like this is Harmony Central? Because it's not.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Viridian said:


> Sorry, this is the most metal i could get



That bass looks like it's about to tip you over! Assuming you're relatively small though, for every person who says they can't play a 6 string or larger bass because it's too big, you've blown that theory out of the water. That's very metal.


----------



## PnKnG

Tired_Wrist said:


> That bass looks like it's about to tip you over! Assuming you're relatively small though, for every person who says they can't play a 6 string or larger bass because it's too big, you've blown that theory out of the water. That's very metal.



I hope you realize that this pic is taken with a fish-eye lens.


----------



## Viridian

PnKnG said:


> I hope you realize that this pic is taken with a fish-eye lens.



^ I was about to say this.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

That was my second choice. I don't pick that stuff up too well sometimes. 


Still, awesome bass!


----------



## Randy

The baggy pants probably add to the confusion, also.


----------



## Viridian

Tired_Wrist said:


> That was my second choice. I don't pick that stuff up too well sometimes.
> 
> 
> Still, awesome bass!



Dont worry man! 

Thanks!


----------



## Viridian

Randy said:


> The baggy pants probably add to the confusion, also.



^ yeah that must be it, I didn't think we end up talking about fish eye lens and baggy pants but is a cool pic hahahaha


----------



## Maxeman

ittoa666 said:


> I wonder if that guy is in a deathcore band? Lets see:
> 
> 1-Crabcore headbanging-check
> 
> 2-Obscenely low bass like I see in every other lame deathcore band-check
> 
> 3-Hand on the first fret muting open notes-check
> 
> I deem this extremely false.



Close, a Technical Metalcore band Ink Stained promises [NEW BLOG] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
and yeap, i guess it's breakdown pics since that's the only parts in the songs i can go headbangin since the other parts are fairly much notes since i hate to play the base "easy"


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

wtf is that bass?? is fuckin awsome dude!! more pics noooow.


----------



## Arminius




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## fitforanautopsy

Owlshaveeyes. Holy jesus. What is that bass? That thing looks insane. More pics and specs PLEASE.
thanks
-will


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

The bass is an Antoniotsai 7 string. The body is mahogany with a birds eye maple top (however it looks a little flamed in the picture), The neck is a 7 piece maple/rosewood through neck with a rosewood fretboard. Everything on it is stock. The scale is 34". The inlays are a hand laid mountain range with a planetary background made with abalone and mother of pearl. The only thing I complain about are the pickups. I've been comparing them to a 4 string I have and I have to say the volume is quite low. I am looking into replacing them with Bartolinis though. The price also was right.....$500


----------



## Anarkhia

and...






Me with my 3 keyboard cat moon tshirt 

Hell yeah


----------



## vampiregenocide

What bass do you have in the first shot?


----------



## Anarkhia

Top left is a BTB, the right is a Modulus Quantum


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

Uija said:


> We playing 80th Wave-Rock
> 
> 
> And some of a gig from my ex-MeloDeath Band


that second picture is one of the most incredible pictures i have ever seen. i love it!


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

Viridian said:


> Sorry, this is the most metal i could get



also super cool. fish eye lense with billion string bass=


----------



## vampiregenocide

Anarkhia said:


> Top left is a BTB, the right is a Modulus Quantum


 
Oh cool, looked like an Auerswald for a minute.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Anarkhia said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my 3 keyboard cat moon tshirt
> 
> Hell yeah



More metal than a DC-3 sir!


----------



## onpalehorse

john turner said:


>




wtf is that jean baudins house or something


----------



## josh pelican

John Turner is ridiculous. One of the only people I can remember on TalkBass. 

I think he likes Conklin.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Wouldn't mind knowing wha he does for a day job.


----------



## Viridian

onpalehorse said:


> wtf is that jean baudins house or something



LOL


----------



## Ænimus

Concr3t3 said:


> I can't decide which is more Metal, so I'll post them both.



A real bassist playing a Warwick $$ Corvette


----------



## Ænimus

Hey so these are all pretty metal, thought I would post the one with the whole band in it because of how epic it is 

(Emilia's Rose R.I.P.)


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Ænimus;2154524 said:


> Hey so these are all pretty metal, thought I would post the one with the whole band in it because of how epic it is
> 
> (Emilia's Rose R.I.P.)




Nice!


----------



## RobinZielhorst




----------



## SD83

The gig kinda sucked (worst soundguy ever, about 10 guests or so), but whatever...


----------



## Varcolac

Yes it's metal to play the bass dressed as a Russian submarine captain with a corpsepaint beard. Hallowe'en dictates it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

In Soviet Russia, bass plays you!


----------



## Leper




----------



## ralphy1976

^ this last pic is pretty cool!!! nice job!!!


----------



## JLBolton

Metal Epicness


----------



## NinevehBass

An older pic (we have a different drummer now). I like it because it looks DIY/underground (because it is lol).






\m/






Welding is metal!


----------



## DLG

this is a custom bass I had made by Wood Guerilla dalibor vucic (Wood Guerilla basses and guitars) on Myspace




















recently purchased a fender five string american deluxe jazz bass but have had no concerts with it yet


----------



## ColoSSuS

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> The bass is an Antoniotsai 7 string. The body is mahogany with a birds eye maple top (however it looks a little flamed in the picture), The neck is a 7 piece maple/rosewood through neck with a rosewood fretboard. Everything on it is stock. The scale is 34". The inlays are a hand laid mountain range with a planetary background made with abalone and mother of pearl. The only thing I complain about are the pickups. I've been comparing them to a 4 string I have and I have to say the volume is quite low. I am looking into replacing them with Bartolinis though. The price also was right.....$500


Damn man you actually got one?! I've been wanting some oh his guitars for a while but haven't gotten to buy them.
eBay right? Buy it now? Shipping must've been insane.
Everything they make is absolutely gorgeous. They must drive slave labor or something for those prices. I have to get one now.


----------



## JunkMan13013

My most metal pic, is not very metal, a college band i was put into for a project.






And a nice but blurry pic of me playing bass


----------



## Jmartin92

Not the most metal picture, but I was playing Cauldron of Hate, by Cannibal Corpse, and wearing a Cattle Decapitation shirt, so I think that kind of makes up for the lace curtains and being unplugged.


----------



## AustinS




----------



## Maxeman




----------



## ralphy1976

great pics, +1 for the dimaraio green straplock

to me your arms are uber thin though!!!!


----------



## Jello

Having a head is over-rated.







Me playing bass and back-up vocals. at the Rivioli a few weeks ago.


----------



## nephilymbass




----------



## josh pelican

ralphy1976 said:


> great pics, +1 for the dimaraio green straplock
> 
> to me your arms are uber thin though!!!!


 
Looks grey to me.


----------



## Toe_Cutter

Power suit hahahahaha



[/url][/IMG]
I need a more recent one, with luck I'll be playing shows come summer.


----------



## Murderface

Picture of me at The Grape Room in September.


----------



## Murderface

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> The bass is an Antoniotsai 7 string. The body is mahogany with a birds eye maple top (however it looks a little flamed in the picture), The neck is a 7 piece maple/rosewood through neck with a rosewood fretboard. Everything on it is stock. The scale is 34". The inlays are a hand laid mountain range with a planetary background made with abalone and mother of pearl. The only thing I complain about are the pickups. I've been comparing them to a 4 string I have and I have to say the volume is quite low. I am looking into replacing them with Bartolinis though. The price also was right.....$500



I know this post was a while ago. How is the Antoniotsai holding up? I've heard a lot of bad things about them, but yours does look effing sick. Any problems?


----------



## 4String

[Coming Soon]
I'll have some pics set up later.


----------



## georg_f

RobinZielhorst said:


>


 wow! we hav a winnar!
this must have been quite some photographer, it looks fantastic


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

It's still holding up. I'm looking into downsizing to a six though. Tiny hands + tendonitis + huge neck = incredible pain :/


----------



## grindfinger

This Is Me When I Perform With My band In Indonesia, Please Introduce My Self, Alan


----------



## RichIKE

Spector Legend 6, Warwick Corvette Standard 5, and Fender American Jazz '62 Reissue.


----------



## Dexterecus




----------



## Murmel

Doesn't get much more metal than this. I'm to the left.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And some more:


----------



## MannyMoonjava




----------



## MannyMoonjava

how the hell do i upload pics?!


----------



## Bigfan

MannyMoonjava said:


> how the hell do i upload pics?!



Uh, upload it to a site like photobucket, and then link that URL to here, and putting it in


----------



## MannyMoonjava




----------



## Bigfan

Nope. try again. You need to right click on the image, cope the URL and put it in tags. 

You are hosting it on a image-hosting site, right?


----------



## UnknownHost

Do I win?


----------



## UnknownHost

Then there is cthulu hair


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes




----------



## chronocide

Perhaps not both the MOST metal photos, but ones I quite liked.


----------



## DLG

recording a new track in the studio with my band.


----------



## deevit

Maybe not very 'metal' but very cool pics man! Good to see the music is active over there... A few friends of mine are from Serbia.  Now you understand I really have to check out your country some day.


----------



## DLG

it'll be metal once you hear the song 

cheers mate, and stop by any time


----------



## cGoEcYk

Death Star







http://soundcloud.com/dr_thunda/left-brain-solipsism-kali


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Doing all sorts of sound looping and tap dancing during soundcheck completely oblivious to my singer taking a photo...






I'm not that metal as a bassist I know...


----------



## Swedjent

Not that there's actually a lot of pictures of me and my bass, but at least any picture is more metal than no picture.









Actually I even found two somewhat metallic pics. Obviously.


----------



## Murmel

Playing bass in classical position is fucking metal.






I was recording some sweeps for an indie project... No, I'm not joking


----------



## fenix511

Back before the dreadlocks started hahaha my band be Shores of Elysium.


----------



## RichIKE

john turner said:


>



I remember you from talkbass. I idolized you haha.


----------



## axxessdenied

I'm not playing a real instrument... but, I think it's a pretty metal pic \m/ LOL!!


----------



## Tyghor

A few pics from my last gig in october with my peavey cirrus fretless custom :


----------



## Scott Fernandez

12 String Benavente


----------



## velvetkevorkian

Old pic with my first bass, but still just about the only decent pic I have of me playing live:


----------



## TDurham

Spector Legend 6


----------



## spudz

Few years ago, but sure we rocked back then!


----------



## Varcolac

Booyah.


----------



## damigu




----------



## damigu

my last picture post attempt was full of fail. this time it'll work, i just know it!


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Hmm.. I play in a pop band, but OK 






I'm afraid that's as metal as it gets 

Here's a "twiddling the with the stash" shot though:






Don't have my stash anymore


----------



## St3ngah

Heads up, these pictures are from 2006 and before lol!


----------



## Duc de BDN




----------



## doomsdaypaul

id have to say mine is this one


----------



## R0ADK1LL

Obviously some credit goes to the dude with the camera for some sweet motion blur effects, but that's pretty much what it felt like on stage.


----------



## TedEH




----------



## -Nolly-

Boom


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Cheating, I know, but this fat bastard met this awesome kat at the Decibel tour's OKC show this weekend:


----------



## -Nolly-

This one is probably my new most metal pic:


----------



## Iron Beard




----------



## Murmel

Damn Nolly, that last pic is amazing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Massive dual pedalboard is massive.


----------



## Black43

damigu said:


> my last picture post attempt was full of fail. this time it'll work, i just know it!


 Creepy, but strangely awesome.


----------



## simulclass83

damigu said:


> my last picture post attempt was full of fail. this time it'll work, i just know it!


Anyone else think:


----------



## keithhagel

Probably either this:





Or this:


----------



## JoshBassistCT

as of recent...don't mind the face....


----------



## punisher911

I guess this is my most metal pic. lol


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard

Ignore the dumbass hair, I was trying to grow it out, got impatient, shaved it back down hahah


----------



## Murmel

^
Huge hands are huge.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard

Murmel said:


> ^
> Huge hands are huge.



You know what that means!  

A much easier time playing extended range basses


----------



## Brill




----------



## likegluelikecrew

more punk than metal, but here you go


----------



## harleymonster

fenix511 said:


> Back before the dreadlocks started hahaha my band be Shores of Elysium.


 
lol how do you like that music man i think it looks really weird to play. i mean thats just me. ive always been a jackson fan lol


----------



## harleymonster

-Nolly- said:


> This one is probably my new most metal pic:


 
NOLLY!!! dude i love your bass playing !!!! your a super big insparation!


----------



## boroducci

10 years ago))
we were the first heavy metal band in our town))


----------



## -Nolly-

I quite like this one:


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Haha Nolly, you're cool as hell man.


----------



## Nmaster

Just played our first show, it was a cancer benefit and we ended up raising $410. I think this is a cool pic not only of myself but the whole band, had a blast.


----------



## GTBD7

Me with my LTD D4 in my school band.


----------



## JoshBassistCT




----------



## JoshBassistCT




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Pretty fukking metal.


----------



## GTBD7

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33758&stc=1&d=1372149195


----------



## Espresto

It's a wide angle lense, so I look tiny, but this was definitely my most metal show \m/,


----------



## eyeswide

Probably these ones! With my band Windy City Slaughter.


----------



## jay moth

Is that metal enough? And yes, it does look like "look, this is the string, yes, yes".


----------



## Dregg




----------



## DaemonRage

Playing with my band Damage Inc Presents A Tribute To Metallica on Aug 24, 2013. Best metal look a guy can do with Regular Short Hair!


----------



## patata

Maxeman said:


>



The bass looks so freaking small/You look like 10ft tall

Great shot though.


----------



## roast

Gonna have to throw this one up!


----------



## Radau




----------



## welsh_7stinger

here is the best i got. Its few years old.


----------



## Experimorph

It seems I struggle with taking an aggressive look on my face, but this nice shot was taken on Friday's gig. You can't see the crazy going before the stage in the photo, though.


----------



## Burtis Chops

Might as well make it my first post! (that was a loaner bass at the time, as mine didn't ship out until the day before -__-)


----------



## DJTanZen

THALL


----------



## DJTanZen

roast said:


> Gonna have to throw this one up!



THALL


----------



## DJTanZen

The first one was with my old band Release the Kraken
The second is with my new band Tanzen
https://www.facebook.com/tanzenband


----------



## jay moth

...At least I've got consistent face expressions, right?


----------



## Experimorph

A shot from our gig on Saturday night. Check out my metal bass solo acrobatics.






I had no idea I could go that low, and I must admit my knees were still hurting yesterday.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Scrolled down and thought your guitarist was playing a theremin, got funnier as scrolled down more.


----------



## DaemonRage




----------



## Nmaster

Practice room jams.


----------



## stevexc

Couldn't pick just one pic.... and none are really that recent. '06, '08 and '09 if memory serves.


----------



## Nmaster




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Slapped a couple pics from last Saturday's show together in PicMonkey, and it came out pretty "metal", I would say.


----------



## TedEH

I like these ones.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ I actually just got to try out one of those basses this last weekend, and boy did I ever not wanna put that thing down! Definitely some killer tone and playability happening there. 


This is a pretty metal pic from Sunday's show...best show I have ever played in my life.


----------



## JoeyW

My super talented/awesome photographer friend got this killer shot of me at my most metal the other night, that was one sweaty gig! Gingers have souls!


----------



## Mwoit

Here's me KOed on the floor.


----------



## oniduder

Mwoit said:


> Here's me KOed on the floor.



we have a winner


----------



## guiurso

Not really metal, but still...


----------



## Zaitor

Forget about that t-shirt, it was back in the days when I was crazy about Metallica.


----------



## DaemonRage

Finally got a great shot of me at the Loud As Hell Festival in Drumheller, Alberta


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got a pretty cool pic from last Saturday's show, kind of our warm-up show for the final round of Battle of the Bands at The Knitting Factory in Spokane on the 20th. It was a pretty awesome show indeed, and I feel pretty good about how the BotB show will go!


----------



## ArchonicYordi

This is me and a buddy of mine with his band Wizard, I was a touring tech for a few bands on this tour and they asked me if I wanted to play a song with them on a few shows, this one is in Augsburg, Germany.






This is me rehearsing with my Schecter Stiletto before I had it defretted:


----------



## House74

^I couldn't help but notice your good taste there sir ;-)

Not so much metal, but more pop-punk. From my show last Friday at Mr. Smalls Theater in Pittsburgh, Pa. 





Some fan shot video on Facebook here if you guys would like to check it out:

https://www.facebook.com/JasonKozura


----------



## Mwoit

Live with The Colour Pink Is Gay


----------



## elkinz

Mwoit said:


> Live with The Colour Pink Is Gay


 

Beautiful, beautiful, bass man. A 6 string Dingwall Afterburner is my absolute dream bass!!!


----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## hairychris

Erm...


----------



## Cake Machine

It's a while ago, maybe 2010. 'scuse the annoying photographer's legend. This has made me miss playing bass in a metal band.










\m/HAND OF GRIEF\m/


----------



## Mwoit

Last show with The Colour Pink Is Gay.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## eloann




----------



## shredfreak




----------



## Radau




----------



## TedintheShed

sure...from back in the day.







And these were even further back...in the 80's...


----------



## Screamingdaisy




----------



## Tom Sklenar

Can you recognize this bass?


----------



## KanoraK

Kind of an oldie, but still a goldie to me


----------



## Bunkatronic

A couple of shots of me in my old Band, one of the shots is from a time we supported Meshuggah, a career highlight for me!


----------



## Timmy-Scandi

Live at Metal Scar 2017


----------



## laikku

This is from my previous band's music video shoot a few years back:


----------



## Hexer

This is the most metal pic of myself and my bass.... because so far it's the only one


----------



## zenonshandro

Armstrong Metal Fest Summer 2019


----------



## Daddiikong

Gotta love a church where I can play in a Disciple tour short! LOL!


----------



## Fis:Destroyer

67C9F8F6-0F02-4673-956C-C57E8F3078D1



__ Fis:Destroyer
__ Sep 2, 2020



Victory Taxi 7-29-15


----------

